# 20 and older!



## Eye<3Colour (Dec 21, 2005)

holy cow i was surprised to see how many teens are on the board that look so much older!!!! so im stealing the idea. you dont have to put your age but im curious who is in their 20's, 30's, 40's and older? 

i myself just turned 30 in november. i get the "omg you dont look your age" all the time! which i dont mind.

so come on beautiful ladies!! whats your age?


----------



## Ambi (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm not even old but I feel like everyone everywhere is younger than me, I'm going through some crisis...  
I turned 22 last week [but I look about 15] :]


----------



## Cruella (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm 36, I'll be 37 next week.  Eeeekkk!!  I think I look pretty good for my age.


----------



## user2 (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm 21 1/2 right now.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Some weeks ago somebody asked me why do I have to pretend that I'm 21 when I look like a 40-year-old! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :twisted:


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 21, 2005)

im at the grand old tierdsome age of 24


----------



## aznsmurfy (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_I'm 21 1/2 right now.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some weeks ago somebody asked me why do I have to pretend that I'm 21 when I look like a 40-year-old! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :twisted:_

 
AWWWW VV You do NOT look like a 40-year-old!! How rude of them to say that! You look beautiful and not a day over 21.


----------



## jeanna (Dec 21, 2005)

i'm 25


----------



## NJDes (Dec 21, 2005)

<------24 right here


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm 28 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do I look my age???


----------



## stacey (Dec 21, 2005)

21 turning 22 in April. I get mistaken for 25/26 a lot because 1) i act older than i am ; 2) i _guess_ i look older than i am ; 3) i have 2 kids & 4) i'm married. go figure, i had to grow up when i had my first kid.


----------



## ishtarchick (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 
_I'm not even old but I feel like everyone everywhere is younger than me, I'm going through some crisis...  
I turned 22 last week [but I look about 15] :]_

 
same here, i'm 22 also and all the time i get asked why i tell i'm older than i am, people suppose i'm 17 or 18 .... guess it's a good thing, i'll  be able to tell i'm 35 when i turn 40 LOL


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm 23.


----------



## Padmita (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm 24 - and I think people often look older in photos than in reality! I was told once by someone who knew me only by pic that I looked like 30, but IRL people take me for younger than I am - something between 18 and 20 normally!


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 21, 2005)

24 here!


----------



## user3 (Dec 21, 2005)

29 & lovin' it!


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 21, 2005)

I'll be 29 in January!!


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Dec 21, 2005)

23 but tired already hahaha


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm 39 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - fortunately most people underestimate my age quite a bit.  There's a picture of me taken about a year ago when I was 38 here


----------



## KJam (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm 36 - I usually get comments that I look about 30 (I have a 14 year old son that is 6 foot 1 and looks like he's 17, so people want to make sure I am not robbing the cradle. When I say he's my son, I generally have to break it down that I was 22 when I had him and that he is only 14).


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Dec 21, 2005)

I am 27 and also get mistaken for being younger all the time.


----------



## michelle7 (Dec 21, 2005)

22 here! =)


----------



## inlucesco (Dec 21, 2005)

I just turned 22.  Crazy people on the train often ask if I'm 16-18.


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 21, 2005)

just turned 25 a month ago.


----------



## ambriel (Dec 21, 2005)

41 years young!  and look pretty damn good for my age if I do say so myself!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  People always tell me I look about 15 years younger than I really am...which is nice to hear!


----------



## Starbright211 (Dec 21, 2005)

31, but I got carded trying to buy Lottery Scratch Offs, and you only have to be 18 to purchase, when he gave me back my ID, he called me Ma'm...LOL!!!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Dec 21, 2005)

21.....


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Dec 22, 2005)

I just turned 21 on Thanksgiving.


----------



## jasper17 (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm 30.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm 24, i'll be 25 in February.  OMG, how time flies!


----------



## MACreation (Dec 22, 2005)

just turnd 24


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 22, 2005)

im in my mid-80s... 



ok.  I'm not.  Im 24, and look about 12


----------



## Pei (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm 22 & I wanna age gracefully!

No, I don't think I'm too early to say that. Time flies~~~


----------



## vloky (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm 23.  I look like I'm i my mid teens.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Dec 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 
_I'm not even old but I feel like everyone everywhere is younger than me, I'm going through some crisis...  
I turned 22 last week [but I look about 15] :]_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_same here, i'm 22 also and all the time i get asked why i tell i'm older than i am, people suppose i'm 17 or 18 .... guess it's a good thing, i'll  be able to tell i'm 35 when i turn 40 LOL_

 
Me too, just recently I when to some office and had to show my birth certificate, the guy asked me how I old I was, I told him 22 and he didn't believe me even with the birth certificate right in front of him. Like you said I guess that's going to be good when I'm 40 people won't believe me.


----------



## Alexa (Dec 22, 2005)

i'm 16 BUT nearly everyone that i talk to for the first time thinks that i'm 19 or older. it's odd..and it sucks because if i'm 30 and look 40, i'm gonna be angry lol

also, people always think my older sister (she's 32, 33 in jan.) is YOUNGER than me. \


----------



## exodus (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm 23 and I think I look about that, but people often mistake me for a 15/16 year old. I don't think that's a good thing, but I guess I'll be thankful about that when I get older


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 22, 2005)

26 but to some, apparently not even looking old enough to be a 16 year old. I got carded the other day too buying a 6-pack of beer.


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm 26...25 was okay, and I'm sure 27 will be better, 26 is just in the middle of nowhere, hehe this is crazy right?!


----------



## Janice (Dec 22, 2005)

Turned 25 in October


----------



## user4 (Dec 22, 2005)

im 24 but get confused for like 16-17 all the time... its annoying. do i really look that young???


----------



## aziajs (Dec 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Coco_Hailey* 
_I'm 26...25 was okay, and I'm sure 27 will be better, 26 is just in the middle of nowhere, hehe this is crazy right?!_

 
I'm 25 and I agree with you, it's ok.  I can't wait to turn 26, which isn't until May.  I think 26 will be much better.  

I still get carded which is crazy to me.  You only have to be 21 to drink and if you're carding me you must think I am 18/19/20.  Do I really look younger than 21?  No.  But thank God for good genes.  My mother is in her mid 50s and people always ask if we're sisters.  So at least I know I'll age well.


----------



## mpicky (Dec 22, 2005)

I am 33, but get told I look in my early 20's all the time!


----------



## bottleblack (Dec 22, 2005)

Turned 25 two days ago...can't say I'm too thrilled about it.


----------



## user4 (Dec 22, 2005)

why not... i cant wait till 25. 22-24 are soo boring... at least 25 is a spacial age!!!


----------



## Moppit (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm 41 and have a daughter that will be 22 in two months.  Everyone that sees us together thinks we are sisters.  I hope it lasts!


----------



## Grace (Dec 22, 2005)

i turned 22 last month. usually i get mistaken that i'm years younger but someone did think i was 25 a couple days ago.


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 22, 2005)

31  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    i still get carded buying alcoholic drinks go figure!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 
_I'm 41 and have a daughter that will be 22 in two months.  Everyone that sees us together thinks we are sisters.  I hope it lasts!_

 
Everyone thinks my mom and I are sisters.  I guess it's cool, only if they think she looks young.  Not me looking old.


----------



## Julie (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm 25.


----------



## succubus (Dec 22, 2005)

Turning 26 in January, but still passing for 19-21.


----------



## solardame (Dec 23, 2005)

21 fixin to be 22.. 8)


----------



## tracie (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm 23


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm 28 and the first day teaching at my new school the secretary totally ignored me- she thought I was a student -I can deal with that.  I really dread this whole 29 thing, Part of my serious makeup addiction is I started freaking out about looking older about a year ago.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 23, 2005)

24---- Cancer!!!


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Dec 23, 2005)

i turn 21 next month


----------



## moonrevel (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm 23, but I am told I look like I'm about 16.  I get carded all the time, and I cheekily ask the person how old they think I am, and they try to lie and say "mid-twenties," but then I say, "don't lie, you think I'm twelve," and they laugh.


----------



## litlaur (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm 21. People usually think I'm a teenager.


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_24---- Cancer!!!_

 

woo hoo! i'm Cancer too!!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Dec 23, 2005)

22.....


----------



## amandamakeup (Dec 24, 2005)

26 and lovin it


----------



## Isis (Dec 24, 2005)

25 here! Yay .... 5 more years 'till the big 3-0 .... *sigh* It doesn't feel like it though! I still feel more like I'm 19 or something, but alot smarter than I was back then


----------



## mishy1053 (Dec 25, 2005)

I just turned 21 in September


----------



## valley (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm 21 - the messed up part is people in my hometown assume I'm a teen, while I get called maam on the west coast.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Dec 26, 2005)

im 21 -  everyone think im younger since i sport my cherub cheeks lol


----------



## CaliKris (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm 33. I don't know if I look my age. What is 33 supposed to look like exactly?? I know I don't feel 33, so that is enough for me!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm 29...


----------



## karen (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm 28.


----------



## MissFortune (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm 29


----------



## maclay (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm 22. I look my age. I don't get carded much anymore (drinking age here is 19), though sometimes people do want to see I.D., because a) it's a requirement of everyone who comes through the door or b) I'm 5 feet tall and will forever have chubby cheeks. Eternally chubby cheeks happen. I can live with it


----------



## Sanne (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm 21, but 22 in a month!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when I open my mouth, people think I'm 12


----------



## MACisLOVE (Dec 29, 2005)

aaah i feel young i just turned 20 in november!


----------



## orodwen (Dec 29, 2005)

don't know if i answered this or not but i'm halfway to 75.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm 22 and a good mix of grown up and childishness.


----------



## annaleigh (Dec 30, 2005)

i'm 26. my (younger) girlfriend constantly taunts me that i'm a mere four years away from thirty.


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 30, 2005)

36....37 in April.  How time flies.


----------



## User34 (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm 25.. feel like I'm 19 and I get that I look younger then 25 all the  time.


----------



## pale blue (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm 29 and I just got carded at the liquor store earlier tonight, yay!


----------



## jackie100 (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm actually 27, but I've been told I can pass for under 18...


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 2, 2006)

I am 20 here, but I have been told that I look about 24.


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 2, 2006)

Im 23 ....


----------



## MelodyKat (Jan 2, 2006)

A big 24


----------



## depecher (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm 34. I'll be 35 in September. I am not sure how I feel about that. I know that turning 25 was traumatic for me. Gah!


----------



## Midgard (Jan 3, 2006)

This year in november i will be 28


----------



## Vespcat (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm 23, but most people think i'm about 16, and i get ID'd all the time lol.


----------



## Absynthe (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm 35, 36 next month!


----------



## frances92307 (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm 33 and don't look it.  I got carded at the grocery store for buying wine coolers!  C'mon what teen drinks wine coolers now a days....that's an '80's thing, LOL!


----------



## Hoodie (Jan 3, 2006)

25, but still kind of look and get zits like a teen.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 5, 2006)

28 and still getting carded often! Most people guess me to be around 22 or 23. It's probably because I'm out with my SIL alot, and she is 21, so ppl guess me to be around her age. She's a great accessory!


----------



## enka (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm 31 and look like it.
But, that's fine with me, every monday morning I look like 52 or older...


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 6, 2006)

25 here!  and finally stopped getting carded all the time, just this past year.  I don't think I look that young!


----------



## angela (Jan 8, 2006)

im 20! turning 21 on valentine's day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 people often think im 15, 16.. Asians age gracefully i guess haha


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm 28, and people think I'm younger than my acutal age. I'm also only 4'11 so that doesn't help. LOL!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 9, 2006)

I am turning 31 this month,..I get pegged all over the board from 19 to 28 but never my age so I guess that is good,...


----------



## kradge79 (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm 26, but I still get carded for R rated movies sometimes!


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 9, 2006)

37 here - will be 38 this may -  i look about 25, but i feel like i'm 18!!!! -- age is only a number!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 9, 2006)

21 here, turning 22 very soon...


----------



## Riet (Jan 9, 2006)

Tomorrow i'll turn 22! ^__^U


----------



## Chelly (Jan 9, 2006)

21, 22 in august!


----------



## Cera (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm turning 22 this year =) But I lot of people tell me I look around 26 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I was 13, people used to think I was 18. Once when I was going into an amusement park, the person at the door asked me why I was using a children's ticket when I was "obviously" an adult.


----------



## gambitlizard (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm probably late to this party, but figured I'd say anyway.  I'm trying to stop lurking.
I'm 33 and it's great!  Most people think I'm in my mid to late 20's.  But being 30+ is awesome... and I hear 40 is even better.


----------



## Peaches (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm 21. Feel so freakin old. I pretend I'm 19 and seem to get away with it


----------



## Stylishchica319 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm 22...without makeup people say I look like I'm still in high school, with makeup I look my age though...or a little older.


----------



## pucci (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm 24


----------



## mandirigma (Jan 13, 2006)

23. I look about 23. On somedays I feel 15, on others I feel 65. lol.


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 13, 2006)

i'm 24... the reason i became obsessed with doing nice make-up is because i was sick and tired of being mistaken for a 15 - 16 year old! I had a hard time buying scratch and win lottery tickets for crying out loud!

screw growing old gracefully, though.  i'm going to fight it every chance i get!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 14, 2006)

37 year old scorpion...as of last Nov. I've been told I look like I'm in my late 20's. However, my bones tell me differently.


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 14, 2006)

23, which I think will be my favorite year ever.


----------



## jmdulock (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm 26, and just last night I was getting a bikini wax and I was talking to the lady about my husband and my house and she said I looked too young to be married. She thought I was only 20! That made me feel so good.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 9, 2006)

21 here <3


----------



## Marina (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm turning 21 this year and people constantly think that I'm younger than I really am (I swear people think I'm about 15 or 16 sometimes) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  It sucks but people tell me that I'll appreciate it when I'm older.


----------

